
Hackers Exfiltrate 7.5Tb of Data from Russia's FSB - anigbrowl
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/07/20/russian-intelligence-has-been-hacked-with-social-media-and-tor-projects-exposed/#68b63c386b11
======
guilhas
"There is nothing newsworthy in the projects exposed here...". Agreed.

7.5Tb of what..?

